# 1st Annual Spokane Vintage bicycle Swap and show



## rustyspoke66 (May 3, 2010)

We're going to have a bike swap in Spokane WA. Spaces will be cheap and there should be a lot to do. There will be a car show with live music called the SPRING SUEDE N' FLAKE SWAMP STOMP. There will also be an art festival called "Elk Fest" just a few blocks away. All of this in one fun weekend so bring your stuff and let's turn this economy around.


----------



## mre straightbar (May 10, 2010)

whats the swamp stomp?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 10, 2010)

The Swamp Stomp is a pre 69 hot rod car show.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 25, 2010)

Swap is in about a week and a half. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 25, 2010)

Oh, and here is a newer flyer.


----------

